# Complete 2016 Model Year BMW Pricing and Ordering Guides - All Models



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Any estimation of when we're going to have F30/31 LCI ordering and pricing guides?


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

tturedraider said:


> Any estimation of when we're going to have F30/31 LCI ordering and pricing guides?


I was told by my CA as well as a board sponsor that the ordering and Pricing guides are due out at the end of the month.


----------



## Blackhawks (May 14, 2015)

Any info on F15? I really want to hold out for a '16...


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Blackhawks said:


> Any info on F15? I really want to hold out for a '16...


They are already released for MY16


----------



## Blackhawks (May 14, 2015)

Eagle11 said:


> They are already released for MY16


I haven't been able to find a pricing sheet/options/build guide. Have you seen one on the forum?


----------



## RanD45 (Apr 18, 2015)

What will be changing in the 4 series Gran Coupe?


----------



## RanD45 (Apr 18, 2015)

So I'm just curious to hear other opinions. My 2015 4 series gran coupe should be delivered very soon. It is currently en route. I didn't realize that we were at the end of a model year when I placed the order. It seems if I wanted to change my order id have to wait 1.5 months (while not knowing if anything significant will change for the 4GC) and then another 2 months for a new delivery. Is that worth it? Or should I just move forward with my current MY2015 4GC? From what Inhave read any 4series changes are minimal (as opposed to the larger changes of the 3 series) Thanks for any opinions/perspectives.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

RanD45 said:


> From what Inhave read any 4series changes are minimal (as opposed to the larger changes of the 3 series)


I agree with your assessment. The 430i and 440i for the American market will be 2017 models. The biggest difference with the 3-series is the arrival of the 340i as a 2016 model, with standard LED headlights, for one thing. LED headlights will also be an available option on the other 3-series cars. The 330i arrives as a 2017 model for us. Only the Europeans get the new 4-cyl engine this year. We get it a year after them.

So if you ordered a 2015 4-series, you probably got a pretty good deal. Also, it's not like you ordered a 2016 428i at the end of the model run and then found out that if you had waited another couple of months you could have ordered a 430i.

Good luck with your new BMW!


----------



## RanD45 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you! Im looking forward to it! 

I guess that is a better question: at what point is it typical for BMW to incentivize sales with further discounts. I got my car for exactly invoice and ordered ~3 months (~4 months if you add a few weeks/month until US orders open) prior to SOP MY2016.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

RanD45 said:


> Thank you! Im looking forward to it!
> 
> I guess that is a better question: at what point is it typical for BMW to incentivize sales with further discounts. I got my car for exactly invoice and ordered ~3 months (~4 months if you add a few weeks/month until US orders open) prior to SOP MY2016.


Towards the end of the year you will see rebates on BMW's when I got my 3 series there was a 2K rebate at the time, so I got mine at invoice, minus 2K, minus 1K new Grad.

Stay on thie forum and you will learn all the tricks when buying your next BMW. The 4 series hasn't had much of a rebate since they are selling very well.... Also if you want to really lower your cost, do a European Delivery...


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

RanD45 said:


> ...a better question: at what point is it typical for BMW to incentivize sales with further discounts.


The build-out money from the manufacturer doesn't come out until the new models start arriving. That's because they want to help the dealers unload their remaining inventory of last year's cars. By that time you're forced to choose from whatever happens to be left in stock.


----------



## RanD45 (Apr 18, 2015)

That all makes sense, and makes me feel better about it all - I actually just checked and there is a 1k incentive for 2015 models, so I'll have that applied to my order.

I agree, generally that cars update to quickly to hold out for new models. I would never wait a half year or year for a new model (unless a significant change). It was just that I realized I ordered a couple months prior to the new MY. That being said - it is likely that it will still be another 4 months until the MY16 would be delivered given SOP is set for Mid July, then likely a 1 month wait for US orders/production slots to open/be available. And then another 2 month delivery (am I reading into the process correctly, or just rationalizing with myself?!)  

Recognizing that makes me appreciate I ordered when I did.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Ninong said:


> Tim,
> 
> Did BMW do away with the competition package on the 2016 M6? It doesn't show up on BMW USA website and I noticed that it's not listed in the pricing and ordering guide you posted above either. They describe the standard engine as 560hp but on the specs page it's shown as 552hp.
> 
> ...





tim330i said:


> It does look like that was removed, not sure why. I don't remember seeing anything in the production planning docs that would indicate it was being removed. Very strange.
> 
> Tim


According to this article, there will be a comp pkg http://www.bmwblog.com/2015/05/15/bmw-m6-competition-package-now-with-600-horsepower/


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

The 2015 F30 ordering guide release was dated 5/29/15. Does anyone expect the 2016 F30 ordering guide release to be delayed into June?


----------



## Needermier (May 15, 2015)

I just heard from my dealer that pricing was in for the '16 F22. He claimed they haven't received the order guide or any lease details yet however. With pricing being out to dealers, I imagine everything else shouldn't be far behind.


----------



## afficianado (May 29, 2015)

Does anyone know if the 2016 pricing and ordering guide for the X6 the same for MY 2015 vs. MY 2016?

Looking to get into a new X6 and my dealership claims that "the 2016 X6 is out now and you can order one now and get it in 4 weeks." Hmmm...


----------



## Gorath (May 29, 2015)

I visited a BMW Dealership during Memorial Day weekend and decided to go with a 2015 4 series 428i xDrive Gran Coupe. Turns out the dealership and the ones in the surrounding areas did not have one with the options I was looking for. The dealer put in an inquiry and apparently they stopped making the 2015 models overseas so they're looking into a 2016 model for me. Does anyone have any idea when the differences between 2015 vs. 2016 will be announced? I'm curious how long will the wait will be. Since I signed up for TrueCar, I've been getting calls from other dealerships in the area, but I'm assuming they will all hit the same issue?


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

The 3 series order guide no longer lists headlight washers in the cold weather package and they are not listed in standard equipment. Does that mean there will no longer be head light washers on the 3 series or is it a typo?


----------



## tbirds65 (Mar 29, 2015)

Gorath said:


> I visited a BMW Dealership during Memorial Day weekend and decided to go with a 2015 4 series 428i xDrive Gran Coupe. Turns out the dealership and the ones in the surrounding areas did not have one with the options I was looking for. The dealer put in an inquiry and apparently they stopped making the 2015 models overseas so they're looking into a 2016 model for me. Does anyone have any idea when the differences between 2015 vs. 2016 will be announced? I'm curious how long will the wait will be. Since I signed up for TrueCar, I've been getting calls from other dealerships in the area, but I'm assuming they will all hit the same issue?


That happened to me. Had a 2015 435 quote and thought the order went through. Then got a call a week later saying they stopped making a bunch of the trim pieces (I wanted piano black)and I'd have a choice of like 3. So now I'm waiting for them to release the 2016 info and I'll grab one of those with my same specs. Hopefully.


----------



## RanD45 (Apr 18, 2015)

Interesting. When did you place your order??

I just picked up my MY2015 4GC yesterday - placed order mid April.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

tim330i said:


> Yes, it is built in Leipzig.
> 
> Tim


Great news...


----------



## miller (Jul 8, 2004)

*2016 i3 Pricing and Ordering Guides*

Hey Tim,

Any info available yet for the 2016 i3? I'm particularly interested in any changes or updates for the 2016 model year.

Thanks,
miller


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

miller said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> Any info available yet for the 2016 i3? I'm particularly interested in any changes or updates for the 2016 model year.
> 
> ...


I'm still working on getting the BMW i3 and i8 info.


----------



## miller (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Updated BMW X1 pricing and order guides added to the first post!


----------



## ys444 (Jul 16, 2015)

*MF and residual on 16' 435xdrive*

Would you happen to know the 2016 435xdrive residual and current MF rates? 12k/36mo! Thank you!!!


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW X5 xDrive40e eDrive pricing and ordering guides now available!

*2016 F15 BMW X5 xDrive40e eDrive pricing guide*
*2016 F15 BMW X5 xDrive40e eDrive ordering guide*


----------



## dasd (Nov 10, 2014)

Can someone please confirm if I can order 2016 X5 xDrive35D now? I have seen some where that the 2016 Diesel version production starts in Dec 2016.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

dasd said:


> Can someone please confirm if I can order 2016 X5 xDrive35D now? I have seen some where that the 2016 Diesel version production starts in Dec 2016.


You cannot. The 2015 X5 xDrive 35d production runs until November. You have to wait to order a 2016.

Tim


----------



## dasd (Nov 10, 2014)

tim330i said:


> You cannot. The 2015 X5 xDrive 35d production runs until November. You have to wait to order a 2016.
> 
> Tim


Thanks for the confirmation.

Hmmm....Don't understand why the Diesel version goes until November. Is this normal every year for X5 Diesel or just for 2016?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

dasd said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Hmmm....Don't understand why the Diesel version goes until November. Is this normal every year for X5 Diesel or just for 2016?


Maybe they want to integrate the new B engine family diesel into the 2016 and it isn't ready. If you look at the SOP - EOP doc in the first post this wasn't a planned extension of the 2015 production, so something is not going well.

Tim


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

tim330i said:


> Maybe they want to integrate the new B engine family diesel into the 2016 and it isn't ready. If you look at the SOP - EOP doc in the first post this wasn't a planned extension of the 2015 production, so something is not going well.
> 
> Tim


US is not getting Bx7 engines for the foreseeable future.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

ynguldyn said:


> US is not getting Bx7 engines for the foreseeable future.


I always like it when you pop up in threads  Is there anything in the info you're seeing that would give an indication to why the 2015 X5 diesel production was extended?

Tim


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

tim330i said:


> I always like it when you pop up in threads  Is there anything in the info you're seeing that would give an indication to why the 2015 X5 diesel production was extended?


This is probably some kind of local production consideration, not something I can know about. Maybe they just want to give the current year a proper length run, extending it because the diesel was delayed intro.

Or maybe I'm just talking out my ass.


----------



## dasd (Nov 10, 2014)

tim330i said:


> Maybe they want to integrate the new B engine family diesel into the 2016 and it isn't ready. If you look at the SOP - EOP doc in the first post this wasn't a planned extension of the 2015 production, so something is not going well.
> 
> Tim





ynguldyn said:


> This is probably some kind of local production consideration, not something I can know about. Maybe they just want to give the current year a proper length run, extending it because the diesel was delayed intro.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just talking out my ass.


Thanks to both of you! You guys are awesome.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

All 2016 BMW pricing guides and ordering guides have been updated with the latest details and to reflect the increase in destination and handling (now $995) - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=833290

Tim


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

2016 BMW i3 pricing and ordering guide added. 2016 BMW i8 ordering guide added as well. Still waiting on the pricing guide.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

2016 BMW i8 pricing added to the first post. As an added bonus we just found out that BMW will be offering laser lighting on the 2016 i8 as a stand alone $6300 option! Read more - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=874885


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

If you're looking for 2016 BMW Canada 4 series, M3 or M4 prices and ordering guides we now have them available.

*2016 BMW 4 Series coupe, convertible and gran coupe Canadian pricing and ordering guides*

*2016 BMW M3 Sedan, M4 Coupe and M4 Convertible Canadian pricing and ordering guides*


----------



## alpinehills (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the awesome information! I just got a quote back from my local dealer. I agreed to $500 over ED invoice. Everything checked out with one exception: The first line item, invoice price for the car itself (162J 228i xDrive Coupe SULEV). Following the instructions given, I get the following numbers:

> Base MSRP (from pricing sheets below) $32,460 (matches dealer printout)
> Multiplied by .95 (2016 delivery) to get the base ED price of $30,837
> Next step, base ED price ($30,837) multiplied by 0.92 to get the base ED invoice price of $28,370.

The dealer printout shows "Wholesale" instead of "Invoice" and the price is *$29,865* instead of *$28,370*.

Did I miscalculate?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Eagle11 said:


> Very simple, 2 and 3 series only


You forgot the 4-series. 

There are exceptions. Quite often the manual transmission is not available with xDrive or not available with diesels or not available in convertibles.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Eagle11 said:


> Your links aren't working


Fixed. Thanks for the heads up.

Tim


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ninong said:


> You forgot the 4-series.
> 
> There are exceptions. Quite often the manual transmission is not available with xDrive or not available with diesels or not available in convertibles.


Argh, yes, seeing this as the problem; no manual transmission xDrive models. :|

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## jamkor (Apr 24, 2015)

Using this guideline: 

BMW Invoice Pricing calculation
Base MSRP (from pricing sheets below) multiplied by 0.92
+ Option and packages (anything you can add to the vehicle) multiplied by 0.91
+ Training fee of $180.00
+ MACO fee $500.00 (now a flat rate applied to all dealers)
+ Destination and handling charge - Currently $995 
= US BMW invoice price +/- $10.00

I tried to calculate my MSRP based on the options and base MSRP found in the pricing sheets

2016 435i xDrive GC - MSRP: $49950
Cold Weather - $950
Drive Assist - $950
Drive Assist Plus - $1700
M-Sport - $2600
Technology - $2750

Training Fee - $180
MACO Fee - $500
D & H - $995
-------------------
Total: $60,575
Advertised List Price (their language): $63.920

Even if I add in $550 (carbon black) for paint and $1450 for leather, I still end up $1345 short 

I looked it up on bimmer.work and didn't see any missed packages, but i could have missed something
I punched it in on carsdirect.com and got $61895 ($1320 short)

What am I missing?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

jamkor said:


> Using this guideline:
> 
> BMW Invoice Pricing calculation
> Base MSRP (from pricing sheets below) multiplied by 0.92
> ...


Why are you adding the $180 training/service fee or the $500 that replaced MACO to the MSRP? Neither one of those has ever been part of the MSRP and they still aren't. What "guideline" are you talking about? The only guidelines on Bimmerfest that I am aware of explain how to calculate dealer's invoice, not how to calculate MSRP. You can calculate MSRP just by building out your car on the BMWUSA.com website: http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/byo/byohome.aspx?namodelcode=164V

Assuming metallic paint and leather interior, your car will have an MSRP of $61,895.00.

Who has an "Advertised List Price of $63,920.00" on what?


----------



## jamkor (Apr 24, 2015)

> Why are you adding the $180 training/service fee or the $500 that replaced MACO to the MSRP?


Because in the 'guideline' it has it in there as part of invoice the calculation. I used the guideline to calculate my invoice price, but when I added up the individual items (at full price), I didn't get the MSRP - that is what is so confusing to me and why I started adding other things to try and make it make sense.



> What "guideline" are you talking about?


the invoice guideline that is in the post.



> Who has an "Advertised List Price of $63,920.00" on what?


link to car



> You can calculate MSRP just by building out your car on the BMWUSA.com website


Yes, I realize that now. I am still confused as to why that number didn't match up with the price on the dealer site.

Thanks for the help. And since I got called out in my previous post (rightfully so), I need to let you know I did search for about 20 minutes on this topic and didn't find anything.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

jamkor said:


> Yes, I realize that now. I am still confused as to why that number didn't match up with the price on the dealer site.
> 
> I did search for about 20 minutes on this topic and didn't find anything.


I looked at the picture of the car that you linked and the first thing I noticed was that it has black kidney grills. If they ordered that it would have added only $230 and they would have been swapped out at the VPC. I added that $230 to the previous $61,895 but that brings it up to only $62,125. So we're still $1,795 below their claimed "List Price $63,920."

Notice that they didn't say "MSRP," they said "List Price." You will have to ask them how much they added to their "List Price" for the black kidney grills. If they were dealer installed, they may have added more than $230, maybe much more. Maybe they added some magic paint protectant to their "List Price?" Maybe there's something else that they added to their "List Price?"

Ask them to tell you exactly what the bottom line number is that shows up on the Monroney sticker on the car. Then ask them how much they charged for the black kidney grills? Then ask them what else they added to arrive at their own "List Price."

That's where the negotiation process begins. Looks like this padded this car with "extras" to get to that so-called "List Price."


----------



## jamkor (Apr 24, 2015)

Probably has some front end protection business or similar. Thanks. At least I am not totally clueless (and crazy). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ninong said:


> I looked at the picture of the car that you linked and the first thing I noticed was that it has black kidney grills. If they ordered that it would have added only $230 and they would have been swapped out at the VPC. I added that $230 to the previous $61,895 but that brings it up to only $62,125. So we're still $1,795 below their claimed "List Price $63,920."


it has some M sport added body parts.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Eagle11 said:


> it has some M sport added body parts.


You mean some extra M Sport body parts? If so, then maybe those were dealer-installed, too, like the black kidney grills probably were. Maybe that stuff accounts for the full difference in their "List Price?" Or maybe they added some "magic" stuff, too?


----------



## AbnormallyAspirated (Oct 22, 2021)

anyone know where I can find a copy of "http://www.bimmerfest.com/pdf/bmw-pricing/2016/2016-BMW-2-Series-Convertible-F23-Pricing-Guide.pdf"? The link in this thread is dead.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

AbnormallyAspirated said:


> anyone know where I can find a copy of "http://www.bimmerfest.com/pdf/bmw-pricing/2016/2016-BMW-2-Series-Convertible-F23-Pricing-Guide.pdf"? The link in this thread is dead.


I am not sure why I am doing this, but Merry Christmas,


----------



## BobsM3Coupe (Nov 30, 2009)

Jon Shafer said:


> I am not sure why I am doing this, but Merry Christmas,


Jon, It's because that's the kind of guy you are.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BobsM3Coupe said:


> Jon, It's because that's the kind of guy you are.


I love you, Bob!

<3


----------

